# [SOLVED]Pl i Ang. strony man

## Jacekalex

Witam

Mam ustawiony język Polski, i w zwiazku z tym automatycznie wyświetlają się polskie many.

W związku z tym pytanie:

Jak z wiersza polecen wymusić wyświetlenie anggielskiego manuala, jeśli system domyślnie łapie polski?

np Polski man emerge dotyczy starszej wersji, niż angielski, i chcialbym mieć dostęp z terminala równocześnie do obu wersji, bez jakichś czarów i przerabiania systemu, (do wyświetlenia pojedynczego mana)  :Smile: 

Próbowałem tak:

```
 LANG=en_US.UTF8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF8 man emerge
```

ale bez rezultatu.

Jakieś pomysły?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jan 04, 2012 12:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

```
LC_ALL='C' LANG='C' man foo
```

 powinno dzialac.

----------

## Jacekalex

Niestety:

```
LC_ALL='C' LANG='C' man emerge
```

U mnie wyświetla tylko polski man...

Chyba, ze trzeba trochę porzeźbić w konfiguracji man.conf, lub innych konfigach:.

Tylko co zmienić?

Zainstalowane:

```
qlist -IvUC ^man

app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628

sys-apps/man-1.6f-r4 (lzma nls)

sys-apps/man-pages-3.28 (linguas_pl nls)

sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

virtual/man-0
```

Mój man.conf:

```
MANPATH   /usr/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/man

MANPATH   /usr/man

MANPATH_MAP   /bin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /sbin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/sbin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/bin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/sbin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/X11R6/bin      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/X11      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/mh      /usr/share/man

TROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -mandoc

JNROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL      /usr/bin/gtbl

REFER      /usr/bin/refer

PIC      /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND      

GRAP      

PAGER      /usr/bin/less -isR

BROWSER      /usr/bin/less -isR

HTMLPAGER   /bin/cat

CAT      /bin/cat

CMP      /usr/bin/cmp -s

COMPRESS   /bin/bzip2

COMPRESS_EXT   .bz2

MANSECT      1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o:1x:2x:3x:4x:5x:6x:7x:8x

.gz      /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2      /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.lzma      /usr/bin/unlzma -c -d

.xz      /usr/bin/unxz -c -d

.z      

.Z      /bin/zcat

.F      

.Y
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## kamillys

 *Quote:*   

> app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628

 

Paczka z polskimi stronami? Spróbuj usunąć, skoro zawadza

----------

## joi_

man -a emerge 

i przechodź pomiędzy wersjami manuala przez q

----------

## SlashBeast

A napewno posiadasz angielskie manuale? Sprawdz to.

Ja przez dlugi dlugi czas mialem alias man="LC_ALL=C LANG=C man" i dzialalo. Aktualnie system mam w 100% en_US.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mam ang many, np w man1 jest emerge w oryginalnej wersji.

Da sie jakoiś odpalić man ze ścieżką do pliku mana?

bo nie chodzi tylko o emerge, ale także kilka innych.

Edyta:

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> man -a emerge 
> 
> i przechodź pomiędzy wersjami manuala przez q

 

Dzięki, to pomogło.

 :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Mar 07, 2012 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gorkypl

Podbijam - jest jakaś działająca metoda na wyświetlanie angielskich manuali? Podane powyżej nie działają, a 'man -a' nie jest dla mnie satysfakcjonujące...

Edit:

Sam sobie odpowiem: man-db załatwia sprawę raz na zawsze

----------

## Jacekalex

```
alias man='LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 man -a'
```

w /etc/bash/bashrc - i działa bez problemu.

----------

